

Looking for advice on selling domains within a website creation app - ericds

I'm working on a rails app to help people create websites, similar to weebly, but focused on a specific niche. I want to make it as easy as possible for my customers to buy a domain name through the app. Can anyone recommend a domain registrar with a great reseller program/api? Are there any rails plugins that could speed up development of this piece of the app? Anything I should look out for? Thanks!
======
SwellJoe
We use Register.com, which was recommended to us by the awesome Weebly guys.
The API is excellent and their developer support people are top-notch. Domains
are pricey (though not as bad as it looks when you look at their retail
prices), but everything works very well.

------
tortilla
enom has a pretty decent API. You do need to buy credit in advance. I think it
was around $200. As people register domains through your site, the money gets
deducted from your account.

<http://www.enom.com/resellers/Interfaceinfo.asp>

If you have specific questions for me, take my username and add it to
gmail.com.

------
krav
Just avoid Network Solutions. They have an atrocious history regarding their
users. If you want details, google them and see what comes up.

